# Mt's midwest lawn



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Here we go. Found this site early spring and my ocd went through the roof. Had a yard full of chickweed, henbit, other weeds. 


After a little tenacity (or alot)



And early summer before, crabgrass took over bare spots.


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

August, gly 2-3 times. 


Found out I had a ton of rock and gravel by driveway and curb, so bit the bullet and had topsoil brought in and rented a skid steer and did some real damage.


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Starter, milo, humic, tenacity, Seed down 9/2
Super turf II, with additional 7-8% Bewitched


Germination 9/7 .side of house and areas of front, alot of adjusting sprinklers, adding more heads 




9/10




Washout from heavy storm.


9/15. Pulling alot of goosegrass, some crab grass. Put down disease ex


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Fungus cut a good streak through the yard, applied more disease x and dehydrated the grass for a few days. Also manual reeled the side and corner. Put down rest of starter fert 9/21.


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Finally a break in the heat. Sprayed Air 8 on 9/25 i think. Dropped disease x, grub killer, urea .25lb k 10/2. Had more fungus after 3rd mow. Weather finally broke. Spraying RGS today and waiting on the rain.


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Mowed at 2 in. And dropped.25lb urea. Spot sprayed speedzone, went a little heavy and hurt some spots, hopefully they come back.


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

More N and a little iron, weather is going down fast. Best lawn in neighborhood by far


----------

